# Reviews of records that never existed



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

SPARKS with JOHNNY CASH: TOGETHER AT LAST!
Cash opens this live set with his famous "Hello,
I'm Johnny Cash," then launches in to a kickin'
version of "I Bought The Mississippi River" from
"Big Beat" as a nod to Sparks. 
Sparks then emerge, give Cash a brief hug, then
go into "Ride 'Em Cowboy" from "Lil' Beethoven,"
with Cash doing the spoken part in his deep bass
voice.
Cash then goes into an octave-lower version of "I
Married Myself", again from "Lil' Beethoven",
getting the crowd swaying in rhythm.
Russell Mael then launches into a high-pitched
falsetto "Ring of Fire", unlike I've ever heard
it.
All-in-all, this live album is definitely worth
the price.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> SPARKS with JOHNNY CASH: TOGETHER AT LAST!
> Cash opens this live set with his famous "Hello,
> I'm Johnny Cash," then launches in to a kickin'
> version of "I Bought The Mississippi River" from
> ...


SCARY - below is almost as scary


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Justin Bieber, the 19-year old superstar who has won more awards than any other artist his age, will soon come out with a new album featuring a real change of pace. Bieber sings Beethoven's Opus 75: 6 Gesänge as well as Opus 98: An die ferne Geliebte. He is accompanied by newly prepared Zenph reperformances of the piano parts in both pieces, originally recorded by Thelonius Monk.

Insiders who have heard early cuts report it as being "interesting."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

*The Myron Floren Experience - Live at the Fillmore East - July 1968*

Myron Floren, electric accordion, vocals, and effects; Carmine Appice, Drums; Richard Gazinya, electric bass & vocals.

This double CD shows the electric post-Welk Myron Floren at his best; his new signature accordion-through-a-Marshall sound has never been equalled, even by Jon Lord's B-3. The first disc starts out with the obligatory *Beer Barrel Polka (extended jam version)* and has the audience clapping in unison by the end. Then it's into a seventeen-minute *That's Amore*, vocal by Floren, with a brilliant solo in thirds, Italian style.

The concert kicks into high gear with the unmistakable opening riff of *Flight of the Bumblebee,* demonstrating Floren's uncanny prowess on the keyboard. At the climax, he switches in his MIDI interface and gives the audience a psychedelic synth cadenza that pans back and forth like a killer bee on acid. This one sounds great through headphones. It's obvious where Jan Hammer copped his mini-Moog style from.

The pressure is on, and after a heart-stopping, majestic accordion intro, the band launches into *Chest Fever,* making the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.

The second set (actually recorded at San Francisco's Winterland shortly after Floren's bust for a small amount of weed) opens with an obligatory blues number, *St. James Infirmary,* said to actually be Floren's tribute to the late Lawrence Welk, his mentor and friend (and rumored lover), after Welk's sudden demise last April from a lethal combination of heroin, cocaine, and Geritol.

Then Myron ups the distortion, cranks the six 100-watt Marshalls up, and gives a brilliant reading of Deep Purple's *Burn,* culminating in the sacrifice of his accordion to the gods of fire. Swinging the flaming accordion over his head by the chest-straps, he flings the fiery instrument directly into the Marshall speaker cabinets, which, judging by the staged explosion, were obviously empty, and rigged with stage explosives. Something obviously went wrong, as subsequent film footage shows Carmine Appice's charred mullet blown eastward, a look of disoriented shock on his face as he staggers out from behind the drum riser in an attempt to kick Floren. Held in check by bassist Richard Gazinya, Appice is soon calmed down, and the show continues.

The familar church-like strains of *In-a-Gadda-da-Vida* start out the next phase of the trip, with Floren delivering one of his best vocals. After some fifteen minutes of complex counterpoint solos on his new extended-range 77-note accordion, Floren delivers a note-perfect version of Bach's *Toccata and Fugue in D minor*, then launches into Edgar Winter's *Frankenstein,* culminating in a mind-bending synth extravaganza, all controlled from his state-of-the-art wireless MIDI accordion, custom made to his specs by industry wizard Bob Bradshaw, in collaboration with Bob Moog and Antonio Zepperelli, noted Italian squeeze-box designer.

All in all, this double live set is a must-have, and for newcomers to Floren it will provide an exciting introduction to the "Jimi Hendrix of the Accordion" as he is sometimes referred to.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> *The Myron Floren Experience - Live at the Fillmore East - July 1968*
> 
> Myron Floren, electric accordion, vocals, and effects; Carmine Appice, Drums; Richard Gazinya, electric bass & vocals.
> 
> ...


Almost sounds like Flo and Eddie live at East Filmore.............


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

millionrainbows said:


> SPARKS with JOHNNY CASH: TOGETHER AT LAST!
> Cash opens this live set with his famous "Hello,
> I'm Johnny Cash," then launches in to a kickin'
> version of "I Bought The Mississippi River" from
> "Big Beat" as a nod to Sparks.


As usual, real life is even weirder. Cash did cover a Nine Inch Nails song at the end of his long career. It's either astonishing or borderline tedious emo gushing depending on your mood.






Perhaps this is common knowledge and what inspired this thread. I'm too old to keep up with these things and with luck I'll be tolerated.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Justin Bieber, the 19-year old superstar who has won more awards than any other artist his age, will soon come out with a new album featuring a real change of pace. Bieber sings Beethoven's Opus 75: 6 Gesänge as well as Opus 98: An die ferne Geliebte. He is accompanied by newly prepared Zenph reperformances of the piano parts in both pieces, originally recorded by Thelonius Monk.
> 
> Insiders who have heard early cuts report it as being "interesting."


LOL That actually made my day :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This disc has got to be on your Christmas wishlist this year. The Italian neo-classical formation Connexon from Naples have taken twenty Ambrosian and Gregorian chants, and transformed them to instrumentals of stunning and consistent high quality. Bassoons, oboes and flutes take over the major vocal lines, with the three violins, viola and cello providing a suitable aural backdrop. Original and fascinating. And essential.

PS: if you like these, including the fake cover, I have made dozens more like this....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> *The Myron Floren Experience - Live at the Fillmore East - July 1968*


LOL! Oh, heck, I'm going to think of that at a funeral, and it's going to be soooo embarrassing.


----------

